# Taxi Misadventures



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

People all over the world use taxi's daily without problems or incidents. As a result, many people that come to the Philippines step out of the airport upon arrival and into a taxi without a thought.

The Philippines is a risky and dangerous as it is beautiful and different from our home countries and although people don't have problems here with taxi's every day, it does happen all too often as related in This Story.
{Philippine Daily Inquirer}


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It has been progressively getting worse to include rapes, etc. Take note of the license plate, make sure that it is painted on the rear side fenders, take a picture of the taxi driver's ID when you get in (make sure he sees that) and text someone the taxi info in case something should happen. This puts the taxi driver on the defense and may forestall something... Also if traveling alone, ride in the front seat.


----------

